# شرح طريقة تصوير الابار well logging م/محمد علي عامرmohammed ali amer



## محمد علي عامر (8 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى على خير البشرية محمد وعلى اله وسلم اقدم هذا البحث من اعماق قلبي الى اخواني في ملتقى المهندسين العرب والى جميع الاخوان من مدرسين وطلبة ومهندسين ولقد اعدية باللغة العربية لكي يسهل الاستفادة منه مع الصور والشرح واستخدامات تصوير الابار 
وارجوا من الله ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
اخوكم /مهندس جيوفيزيائي محمد علي عامر - اليمن


----------



## محمد الاكرم (8 يونيو 2010)

merci bcp de cette participation


----------



## قلب الأحبة (7 أغسطس 2012)

*شرح طريقة تصوير الابار well logging*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المشاركة 

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

جاري الإطلاع : )

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## شمس7 (12 أغسطس 2012)

الأخ مشكور


----------



## hocine06 (18 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على الشرح أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك :84:


----------



## haidy karim (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك..


----------



## sultan.bahkali (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*يسلمووووو يالغالي
*


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

